# Anti UK propaganda



## Monika H. (Jan 6, 2019)

Hallo, hallo!!

Since I just learnt that we are at war with the UK, I think that a propaganda offensive is in order.
Allow me to start.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 6, 2019)

America itself is anti Britain Propaganda


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 6, 2019)

Sam Hyde loves mocks the UK.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 6, 2019)

They beat the krauts twice though.


----------



## Lysenko (Jan 6, 2019)

Don't forget the Boston Massacre! Member this famous piece of anti-Britain propaganda?


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 6, 2019)

big baby jesus said:


> They beat the krauts twice though.


And look in what state they reduced the world


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## ConcernedCitizen (Jan 6, 2019)

Lol what happened?


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 6, 2019)

ConcernedCitizen said:


> Lol what happened?



A British ISP (run by Yanks tbf) blocked the site


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 6, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> A British ISP (run by Yanks tbf) blocked the site


I would hate Britan regardless.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jan 6, 2019)

Birtun is feg #Fukdakween #Fukscutlend


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## millais (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Cinderblock (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Uterus Burns (Jan 6, 2019)

Britain may be by far the shittiest country in Europe lol


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 7, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


>


Based All in the Family poster


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 7, 2019)

Uterus Burns said:


> Britain may be by far the shittiest country in Europe lol


Imagine being worse than Greece.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

Uterus Burns said:


> Britain may be by far the shittiest country in Europe lol





HomeAloneTwo said:


> Imagine being worse than Greece.



Imagine being Polish and _wanting _to come here.


----------



## millais (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Jan 7, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> Imagine being Polish and _wanting _to come here.



Imagine being Romanian.

It's easy if you try.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jan 7, 2019)

I love how most of these propaganda posters were made by the Axis. Bomber Harris did nothing wrong!


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 7, 2019)

British people aren't white. Change my mind.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> British people aren't white. Change my mind.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 7, 2019)

Since you wet faggots have been taking the easy "LOOK AT DIS PURTY POSTER!" route regarding propaganda, allow Uncle Holden to drop the hardcore nazi textwalls on your tight shota asses*



Spoiler: Englands Guilt - Doctor Joeseph Goebells 1939



It is a major error to assume that England’s plutocrats slipped into the war against their will or even against their intentions. The opposite is true. The English warmongers wanted war and used all the resources at their disposal over the years to bring it about. They surely were not surprised by the war. English plutocracy had no goal other than to unleash war against Germany at the right moment, and this since Germany first began to seek once again to be a world power.

Poland really had little to do with the outbreak of war between the Reich and England. It was only a means to an end. England did not support the Polish government out of principle or for humanitarian reasons. That is clear from the fact that England gave Poland no help of any kind whatsoever when the war began. Nor did England take any measures against Russia. The opposite, in fact. The London warring clique to this day has tried to bring Russia into the campaign of aggression against Germany.

The encirclement of Germany long before the outbreak of the war was traditional English policy. From the beginning, England has always directed its main military might against Germany. It never could tolerate a strong Reich on the Continent. It justified its policy by claiming that it wanted to maintain a balance of forces in Europe.

Today there is still another reason. The English warmongers conceal it. It is crassly egotistic. The English prime minister announced the day the war began that England’s goal was to destroy Hitlerism. However, he defined Hitlerism in a way other than how the English plutocracy actually sees it. The English warmongers claim that National Socialism wants to conquer the world. No nation is secure against German aggression. An end must be made of the German hunger for power. The limit came in the conflict with Poland. In reality, however, there is another reason for England’s war with Germany. The English warmongers cannot seriously claim that Germany wants to conquer the world, particularly in view of the fact that England controls nearly two thirds of the world. And Germany since 1933 has never threatened English interests.

So when Chamberlain says that England wants to destroy Hitlerism in this war, he is in one sense incorrect. But in another sense, he is speaking the truth. England does want to destroy Hitlerism. It sees Hitlerism as the present internal state of the Reich, which is a thorn in the eye of English plutocracy.

England is a capitalist democracy. Germany is a socialist people’s state. And it is not the case that we think England is the richest land on earth. There are lords and City men in England who are in fact the richest men on earth. The broad masses, however, see little of this wealth. We see in England an army of millions of impoverished, socially enslaved, and oppressed people. Child labor is still a matter of course there. They have only heard about social welfare programs. Parliament occasionally discusses social legislation. Nowhere else is there such terrible and horrifying inequality as in the English slums. Those with good breeding take no notice of it. Should anyone speak of it in public, the press, which serves plutocratic democracy, quickly brands him the worst kind of rascal. They do not hesitate to make major changes in the Constitution if they are necessary to preserve capitalist democracy.

Capitalism democracy suffers from every possible modern social ailment. The lords and City people can remain the richest people one earth only because they constantly maintain their wealth by exploiting their colonies and preserving unbelievable poverty in their own country.

Germany, on the other hand, has based its domestic policies on new and modern social principles. That is why it is a danger to English plutocracy. It is also why English capitalists want to destroy Hitlerism. They see Hitlerism as all the generous social reforms that have occurred in Germany since 1933. The English plutocrats rightly fear that good things are contagious, that they could endanger English capitalism.

That is why England declared war on Germany. Since it was accustomed to letting others fight its wars, it looked to the European continent to find those ready to fight for England’s interests. France was ready to take on this degrading duty, since the same kind of people ruled France. They too were ready for war out of egotistic reasons. Western European democracy is really only a Western European plutocracy that rules the world. It declared war on German socialism because it endangered their capitalist interests.

A similar drama began in 1914. England had more luck during those four and a half years than it is having today. Europe’s nations had no chance to see what was happening. The nations of Europe today have no desire to play the same role they played during the World War. England and France stand alone. Still, England is trying once again to wage war without making any personal sacrifice. The goal is to blockade Germany, to gradually bring it to submit by starvation. That is longstanding English policy. They used it successfully in the Napoleonic wars, and also during the World War. It would work now as well, if the German people had not been educated by National Socialism. National Socialism is immune to English temptations. English propaganda lies no longer work in Germany. They have gradually lost their effectiveness in the rest of the world as well, since German propaganda today reaches far beyond its borders. This time, English plutocracy will not succeed in driving a wedge between the German people and their leadership, though that is their goal.

The German nation today is defending not only its honor and independence, but also the great social accomplishments it has made through hard and untiring work since 1933. It is a people’s state built on the foundation of justice and economic good sense. In the past, England always had the advantage of facing a fragmented Germany. It is only natural that English plutocracy today seeks to split the German people and make it ripe for new collapse.

English lying propaganda can no longer name things by their proper names. It therefore claims that it is not fighting the German people, only Hitlerism. But we know this old song. In South Africa, England was not fighting the Boers, only Krugerism. In the World War, England wanted to destroy Kaiserism, not the German people. But that did not stop English plutocracy from brutally and relentlessly suppressing the Boers after that war or the Germans after our defeat.

A child once burned is twice shy. The German people were once victims of lying English war propaganda. Now it understands the situation. It has long understood the background of this war. It knows that behind all English plutocratic capitalism’s fine words, its aim is to destroy Germany’s social achievements. We are defending the socialism we have build in Germany since 1933 with every military, economic and spiritual means at our disposal. The bald English lies have no impact on the German people.

English plutocracy is finally being forced to defend itself. In the past, it always found other nations to fight for it. This time, the English people must themselves risk their necks for the lords and City men. They will meet a unified German people of workers, farmers, and soldiers who are prepared to defend their nation with every means at their disposal.

We did not want war. England inflicted it on us. English plutocracy forced it on us. England is responsible for the war, and it will have to pay for it.

The whole world is waking up today. It can no longer be ruled by the capitalist methods of the 19th century. The peoples have matured. They will one day deal a terrible blow to the capitalist plutocrats who are the cause of their misery.

It is no accident that National Socialism has the historical task of carrying out this reckoning. Plutocracy is collapsing intellectually, spiritually, and in the not too distant future, militarily. We are acting consistently with Nietzsche’s words: “Give a shove to what is falling.”





Spoiler: Why London is Burning - Hans Fritzsche 1940



Carthage is said to have burned for seventeen days. Today is the ninth day that London is burning. This terrible event will remain as deep in human memory as the destruction of Carthage. However, one needs to remember the first days of this war. On that same 3 September 1939 on which Sir Neville Henderson brought England’s declaration of war to the Reich Chancellory, the British government announced that nearly all goods intended for the German military or — like food supplies — for the German civilians were prohibited goods that would be seized. This was almost forgotten after the stormy days of last September, but it is of decisive significance. Even before Germany and England had exchanged a single shot, Great Britain, disregarding its signature on an international treaty and ignoring all the rules of naval warfare, dared to do what had taken years during the World War: to conduct the war as a war of destruction against civilians, to wage a war of starvation. Since there had not yet been any military action, England was unable to provide even the thinnest grounds of responding to a German violation of the laws of war. The opposite, indeed, since the German rules for capturing merchant shipping, announced that same day, held strictly and in every detail to prevailing international law.

The London Declaration concerning the laws of naval war (1909) distinguished between conditional and absolute contraband to protect civilians from the effects of war insofar as possible. During the first days of this war, England unilaterally and in violation of international law declared these provisions invalid, showing that it would shrink from no use of force to reach its goals. England began a brutal war of annihilation against women and children, the result of its guarantee to Poland. What England did after that to intensify its war of starvation is irrelevant. From that day onwards, Germany had the absolute right of revenge against English civilians. These British violations during the first days of the war, which were politically foolish, removed any right England had to complain about similar German measures, which may not have been covered by the laws of war as such. Such German measures were entirely justified by British injustices during the early days of the war.

It is nonetheless politically interesting to see how England continued its war against civilians. During the first year of war England committed one breach of the laws of war after another. First it banned the export of German goods, then it banned imports. Finally the ban was extended to areas occupied by Germany, shortly after that to unoccupied France, and finally to almost all of Europe. England ignored protests about this series of injustices from neutral states. It remains important to note that nearly all neutral states protested against the ban on German goods, above all Japan and the Soviet Union, but also Belgium and the Dutch government now in exile in London. The Soviet Union’s note spoke of an “absolutely unprecedented violation.” The State Department of the United States declared that it “would recognize no interference of the warring states with truly neutral commerce.” The legal convictions of the entire civilized world protested against England, even those well-meaning states that later became its victims. The British grounds for war, first against the German, then European, civilians were as cynical as possible. As early as September 1939, Winston Churchill thought it “legal and humane to cut off the German people from their imports.” With regards to Europe, the argument was that cries for food were a slogan for many revolutions, and a good phrase “to arouse European resistance to National Socialist tyranny.”

The same spirit that manifested itself in the British war of destruction against women and children is also evident in other aspects of English warfare. There is no law that England will not ignore: British warships appeared in Spanish, then Turkish, then Norwegian waters for military purposes. We all remember the _Cossack_ and _Altmark_. Mines were laid in Norwegian waters, German nationals were arrested on Japanese ships, mail was stolen from ships of every nationality, gray and black lists were imposed, neutral ships were taken to control harbors, British flyers violated Belgian, Dutch, and Luxembourgian territory countless times, and now Swiss territory, neutral oil imports were blocked, floating mines were laid, snipers trained, rescue planes fired on over the English Channel, hospital ships hindered — in short, England recognized no legal limitations, whether in how it waged war or in extending the war, setting aside every law without scruple.

What English did primarily at sea, it has also been doing since 10 May in the air. That is when the military report recorded for the first time attacks on nonmilitary targets in Freiburg and on three areas in the Ruhr. Since then there has hardly been a night when English flyers randomly dropped bombs on German civilians.

Germany can claim with good conscience that it did not quickly answer these violations of law, but rather waited patiently, hoping that England would finally see reason. Germany has taken the greatest care regarding civilians, given military requirements. We recall the measures the German military leadership took to save the defended cities of Warsaw and Rotterdam from bombardment, and how Brussels and Paris were spared. For months the German _Luftwaffe_ did not attack the English mainland and until recently military targets were avoided if they were within larger cities. The Führer twice extended the hand of peace to England. In the Reichstag speech in which he made his final peace offer he said: “Until now I have not responded to English air attacks.... I know that our coming answer will cause people enormous sorrow and misfortune.... Mr. Churchill may again ignore my offer.... I have at least eased my conscious against what will come.” Until eight days ago no German bomb had fallen on military targets in London, while Berlin had already often been bombed.

It was clear that German patience could not last forever. The Reich faced an opponent who violated the law not only in individual cases, but time after time and demonstrated its unwavering will to wage a war of annihilation not only against the German people, but also against all of Europe, to the last extreme. It wanted to achieve through air attacks on civilians what it could not do by its war of starvation against civilians.

During the past nine days Germany’s _Luftwaffe_ has been giving a terrible but just answer. Even the English seem to agree. At least the _Times’s _much-cited article said: “During recent nights London has been undergoing what men in the defensive positions and war plants in Germany have endured night after night for months.” To be accurate, perhaps the _Times_ should have added that the English are now learning what war means for civilians, which England has done since 3 September 1939. It should have said that England is now getting the war it wanted, and in a terrible form, which it has used for over a year and has called down upon itself. It is a terrible tragedy that the capital of a great empire must perish in this way. Even more horrible is the fact that the English leadership itself through its blindness has set the torch to London.





Spoiler: The Question of Revenge - Doctor Joseph Goebells 1944



As our V-1s raced over the English Channel for the first time during the night of 16 June, the English public was struck by paralyzing fear. The British Home Secretary Morrison saw himself forced to speak to the House of Commons the next morning about the use of our new weapon of revenge. He did that in a very tortured manner, openly admitting the seriousness of the situation for the British capital, but also attempting to reduce or even deny the serious effects of our revenge weapon. He apparently believed that he could deceive us about the extent of the damage caused, which was not possible, since our months of tests gave us opportunity to understand the new V-1 weapon in every detail, in particular its accuracy and explosive force. But there was yet another crucial reason behind the British home secretary’s attempt to make our first revenge weapon ridiculous. He did not want to give foreign countries the chance to learn the effects of the V-1, particularly since English government circles hoped to develop sufficient defensive measures. These hopes have proved vain. Nearly every day, the London press wrote about a new and effective, or even more effective, defensive measure, but none of them so far has been able to stop our V-1s from flying undisturbed, and in large numbers, toward London.

Now the English government has given up its attempts to deceive its own public and the world as to the extent of the damage. Indeed, they are increasingly doing the opposite, dramatizing things in an emotional manner to arouse the world’s sympathy, and making every effort at injured or tortured innocence. The English are making such efforts to appear the good guy that one has to assume that they do not realize how ridiculous that looks. It is enough to recall all their praise few months ago for the brutal and cynical attacks of the Anglo-American air forces on the German civilian population. When we spoke then of the barbaric nature of such a method of warfare, London replied with mocking laughter. They thought it no longer necessary to wear a humanitarian mask. One had the power, one was on the way down from the mountain peak, and the Reich was no longer a subject, merely the object, of the war. One could do to it what one wanted. Even more than that, in fact; Germany had to be treated in a way formerly used only on defenseless Negro tribes. One no longer paid any heed to the world public or the conscience of the world, which one had so often called upon before. That is how it was if we look back to the beginning of the year. The Western enemies no longer even bothered to keep up appearances. They openly and cynically named their bombs “blockbusters,” and gave their “Flying Fortresses” names like “Murder, Inc.” The English in particular showed their true nature in the plainest manner, without covering anything up.

When we modestly said that we might still have a word or two to say in this regard, that we were preparing new weapons of revenge that would one day fall on England, those in London fell over laughing, and asked us witty questions about whether these new weapons were invented by propagandists rather than scientists and engineers. We did not then think it necessary to persuade the English of the correctness of our announcements. We knew that sooner than the English public would like, facts would speak louder than words. And England has certainly lost the desire to laugh. Even its prime minister, who is usually so fond of cynical jokes, found nothing funny to say about the V-1 in his last speech to the House of Commons. And one has the impression that the London press cannot and will not trivialize things as much as the British home secretary apparently wished. For the first few days, English newspapers called our V-1 the “doodlebug.” Now they call them “robot bombs.” That alone shows the change in their opinion from yesterday to today.

No one can say that the English have given up their appeals to humanity and the conscience of the world in this regard. They made too much of that during their major and successful terror attacks on the German civilian population. Back then, we warned of what is happening today, and said that we were taking careful note of the most cynical voices of British public opinion on the bombing war, since we would be able to make good use of them one day. Now that time has come. It is not persuasive for London to insist that the German V-1 lacks the accuracy and military value that British night attacks on the German homeland last winter presumably had. One need only look at bombed German cities to readily prove the very opposite. If the Royal Air Force’s bombs actually did have some accuracy, British pilots made no use of it when attacking the German civilian population. They above all chose the cultural centers and heavily populated residential areas of our cities to bomb, largely destroying them, while British public opinion, including its prime minster and archbishop, applauded. Those English newspapers that write that England will be repaid for what it did are correct. It does not take great prophetic gifts to say that, since in contrast to our usuall modesty, we predicted it clearly dozens of times.

The newest English objection to the V-1 is that it is vile and unfair, since it is not directed by anyone on our side, but kills and injures people on the enemy side. That is not persuasive. Almost the same thing could be said of British night bombing attacks. Last winter, the weather was so bad that our night fighters were unable to take off. Yet those were just the nights the British preferred for their attacks on the German homeland. When we objected, London told us coldly and bluntly that the purpose of war was to employ and lose as few of one’s own men as possible, not as many, and to cause the enemy as much damage as possible, not as little.

Is not our V-1 the perfect fulfillment of this British desire, and does anyone doubt that if the English themselves had this weapon, they would make full use of it, and would also be able to find reasons to claim it was fair and moral? In London, the newspapers are screaming for revenge.They do this only to make the world forget that our V-1 attacks are already revenge. If the English could take revenge, they would not hesitate. They and their U.S. ally have enough airplanes at their disposal. These, however, are needed for the invasion beachhead. Were they to be taken from there, it would be an advantage for us that is not to be underestimated, which itself proves that, despite British claims, our V-1 has clear military goals and purposes. The English do not want to admit that because they are appealing to the world’s pity.

We do not want to cynically welcome the use of our first revenge weapon, or look forward with glee to coming ones. We would have been happy if it had been possible to conduct the war, also the air war, in a humane and knightly manner. But it was the English who did not want that. They never accepted proposals that would have been good for the fighting armies and peoples. As is well known, this attitude on the part of the British cabinet was responsible for the war back in 1939. But London will not listen to reason. One deludes oneself, and comes to the wrong conclusion.

How often over the past months has the English government used its captive press to claim either that there were no German secret weapons, or that if there were, London knew all about them and was prepared for them. If they did not exist, how can they be in use, and if London knew all about them, how is it possible that our V-1s are flying undisturbed toward London, that women and children are being evacuated from the British capital, that the larger part of London’s population is sleeping in packed subway stations, and that, as English newspapers report, the British people can only talk about German revenge weapons — but yet the English government has taken no defensive measures? Although we have the most cause to be satisfied, we take no pleasure in the desolation our revenge is causing in London. We see is only as a defensive measure that is having an effect. We even shudder to think about what the British capital has to expect from our future and more deadly revenge weapons.

Our revenge action is not at an end, but at its beginning. Military experts far and wide are of the opinion that our revenge weapons are a revolution in military technology. What will they say when our newest and even more impressive weapons come into use! Did London really think that we would simply allow Anglo-American air terror to continue without objection? That we would not take appropriate steps? It may be that the enemy’s scientists are ahead of German scientists in one area or another of military technology, even if their work is based on German research that we unfortunately saw the military significance of too late.

However, one would underestimate German thoroughness and German scientific fanaticism if he assumed that our institutes and laboratories had given up. They have done more than the enemy likes. Their latest inventions are nearly all finished. Some are in the final testing stages, but most are already in production. We are not among those who see technology as the single decisive factor in modern warfare, but it is important. In the past, the enemy was ahead of us in technology, we were ahead in morale. Morale and technology together lead to victory. We can and will surpass him in technology, but he cannot and will not surpass us in morale. That is the decisive advantage on which we must build. Here will we see who in the end has the most endurance.

For our enemy, modern warfare has little to do with humanity. They have been hard and uncompromising toward us; we must face them in the same hard and uncompromising way. They will use every method of warfare they have against us, if it has any prospect of success. We have to do the same to save our necks. We are ahead in one area, they in another. It depends on who fights with the greatest fanaticism, who has the better ideas, who the better morale on the battlefield. He will win. It is not important where the last battle is fought, rather that one has enough regiments and divisions, and that they fight as well on the last day of the war as they did on the first. The fortunes of war will always shift. He who wants to accomplish great things must also accept great risks and dangers. That is what proves the hard and manly character of a warring nation — the determination to defend its life and freedom to the last breath, never showing even the slightest sign of weakness. The stronger peoples will win this war, and they alone will have the moral and historical right to form a new world, for they have earned it with their blood and with the lives of their best sons. The weapons that they use are signs of their inventive genius and their unbreakable will for national existence and freedom. Those weapons do not determine success by themselves. More important is the morale of a people, its firm determination to fight and to win, its absolute faith in the justice of its cause. We have all of that. The enemy has only greater numbers, and better technology for a while in a few areas.We must catch up in those areas and surpass him.

We speak neither from a sense of superiority nor of weakness. We are absolutely confident of our cause, even though we have had severe trials. We would have had to doubt the duration of our victory if France had fallen to us without a fight in summer 1940. That would have been too easy for us, and we could hardly have survived the later hard tests. Fate can be mastered only through hard struggle. When the war is over, we will all know the price that we have paid. No one then will be willing to endanger what we have gained through carelessness or a lack of alertness.

The coming victory will belong to all of us, for we will all have fought, worked, and suffered for it. We will therefore make its results a matter for the people as well, both its benefits as well as its costs. Today everyone must stand firm, fanatically and without compromising. The nation is called to that. It lacks neither means nor opportunities; it need only use them. If it does that, it can look to the coming storms with sovereign confidence. They resemble nature’s thunderstorms that break over the cities and countryside with elemental force, but then suddenly, as if by a divine hand, the darkness of the heavens is parted and the sun begins to shine again.



And to conclude, here is the final broadcast of "Lord Haw Haw" who was one of the main english speaking propagandists of Nazi Germany in which he gets shitfaced and rants about britain.






_*and also to once again shill the calvin university's excellent collection of nazi propaganda texts which I really hope history spergs/media critical spergs find as interesting as I do_


----------



## Spunt (Jan 7, 2019)

All this makes us look undesservedly badass tbh. A country whose second busiest airport can be brought to a standstill for three days by some pleb with a toy helicopter is no threat to anyone (apart from NHS patients).

(No they didn't find who did it. They did manage to arrest some innocent people and accidentally dox them though).


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Jeb-sama (Jan 8, 2019)

The Anglo cries out in pain as he blacklists your website


----------



## theshep (Jan 8, 2019)

Something more recent;

Tiocfaidh ár lá, comrades.


----------



## Bogs (Jan 8, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> And to conclude, here is the final broadcast of "Lord Haw Haw" who was one of the main english speaking propagandists of Nazi Germany in which he gets shitfaced and rants about britain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He went to my secondary school. They don't talk about him that often.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 8, 2019)

The very best anti-uk propaganda is made by the UK news media reporting on the goings on of the UK.

You got a loicense for that propoganda moit? Etc...


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## HG 400 (Jan 9, 2019)

All English people should have their throats slit and be dumped into septic ditches.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Jan 9, 2019)

GOTT STRAFE ENGLAND


----------



## millais (Jan 13, 2019)

Oom Paul giving Queen Victoria a taste of her own medicine in the form of a bitter pill, aka expanding bullets. Hague Convention of 1899 banned expanding bullets as a war crime, but British used them anyway and Oom Paul's people rightly retaliated in kind.


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Jan 13, 2019)

millais said:


>



The fourth image reminds me of Vee


----------

